# 17-18' Academy tryouts or Training Sessions



## younothat

Yes,  it's early in the process but since clubs are already doing this anyway this thread is for *all club *DA related tryouts or training for the 17-18' DA season.    Please fell free to post your clubs but I will start out with this one:

The LA Galaxy Academy are holding tryouts for players born in 2005, 2006 and 2007.

*LA Galaxy Academy ID Training sessions*

Dates: Monday, Dec. 19th and Monday, January 9th
Time: 4:30-6pm
Location: StubHub Center, Field 5
http://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/tryouts?utm_source=social_share&utm_medium=share_button&utm_campaign=social_share_button


----------



## mahrez

LAFC academy is doing invitation trials for 04-08 players 
http://lafc.academy/trials/

Exciting times to be part of the new MLS Los Angeles Football Club.

The Los Angeles Football Club is holding a Player Development Camp on December 20, 21 and 22, for boys born in the years 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008 & 2009.   http://lafc.academy/camps/


----------



## Wez

mahrez said:


> LAFC academy is doing invitation trials for 04-08 players
> http://lafc.academy/trials/
> 
> Exciting times to be part of the new MLS Los Angeles Football Club.
> 
> The Los Angeles Football Club is holding a Player Development Camp on December 20, 21 and 22, for boys born in the years 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008 & 2009.   http://lafc.academy/camps/


04/05 Camp sold out already.


----------



## GKDad65

Love it!  $175.00 for a few hours of "try-out."  "Few hours" is being very generous between breaks and organizational issues.
Soon the all the clubs will start charging for "try-outs" and we will throw even more money at this sport in hopes of little Jimmy/Joanne
making it to the...?   NASL, USL?  While working as a waiter to pay the bills.
I'm going to have my coffee now...


----------



## mahrez

GKDad65 said:


> Love it!  $175.00 for a few hours of "try-out."  "Few hours" is being very generous between breaks and organizational issues.
> Soon the all the clubs will start charging for "try-outs" and we will throw even more money at this sport in hopes of little Jimmy/Joanne
> making it to the...?   NASL, USL?  While working as a waiter to pay the bills.
> I'm going to have my coffee now...


Camps & tryouts are seperate.   For LAFC tryouts are free, see http://lafc.academy/trials/

Camps are for every one at a cost and available space permitting to all players.


----------



## lafalafa

LA UNITED FA will hold tryouts  for  BU12 USSDA (birth year 2007/2006) and BU13 (birth year 2005) for the Fall 2017 teams. Tryouts will take place in December 2016 and January 2017. If you are interested in playing at the high level register here
http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs

LAUFA DA teams are fully sponsored and also attend all the big tournaments like Surf & Dallas Cup.   The DA program lasts for 10 months and there will be 3-4 days a training a week plus games on the weekends.   Thanks you for your interest


----------



## Myleftfoot

lafalafa said:


> LA UNITED FA will hold tryouts  for  BU12 USSDA (birth year 2007/2006) and BU13 (birth year 2005) for the Fall 2017 teams. Tryouts will take place in December 2016 and January 2017. If you are interested in playing at the high level register here
> http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs
> 
> LAUFA DA teams are fully sponsored and also attend all the big tournaments like Surf & Dallas Cup.   The DA program lasts for 10 months and there will be 3-4 days a training a week plus games on the weekends.   Thanks you for your interest


WHAT ABOUT 002'S AND 03'S?


----------



## lafalafa

Myleftfoot said:


> WHAT ABOUT 002'S AND 03'S?


Thanks for your interest please register here for 02' & 03'
http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs

There are no open tryouts for those groups at the moment but you can still request to attend those groups training and get a invited tryout.   The coaching staff reviews all requests.    Please note all existing DA players have to inform their home club before they attend any training or tryout during the season outside their club.

We anticipate open tryouts sessions for the U16/17 (02/01') group to start in March 17' and at least one for the U15 (03') group.  Will update with the exact dates when those open, LAUFA will be doing a big outreach for the LA community for all teams also so stay tuned.

LAUFA’s mission is to work diligently in Los Angeles to ensure that we are the first U.S. Soccer Academy that provides a premiere soccer experience for our youth regardless of socio-economic standing.  What sets us apart from the rest is that we actively become partners with our athletes’ parents to manage their current academic goals and future career. goals. The strong correlation between youth sports participation and future success is well documented. Our intention is to inspire greatness on and off the field and in the futures of our young men.


----------



## futbol10

LA Galaxy tryouts are now closed.

"Thank you for your interest in the LA Galaxy Academy ID Training Sessions. The sessions are currently closed due to the high number of interest. Please continue to check the website for future dates."


----------



## lafalafa

LA United Football Academy (LAUFA):
Boys 2006/2007 USSDA 17'-18

Open tryouts starting Feb. 7th, 2017
Tuesdays & Thursdays 6:30pm
RFK High School
701 S Catalina St
Los Angeles, CA 90005
For more information call (818) 634-1909

Register at:
http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs

LAUFA has been approved for (4) four USSDA teams for the 17-18' season;  U12 (06/07), U13 (05), U14 (04), U15 (03).  At this time no open tryouts for the other age groups, will update when they become available but you can still register for a individual tryout with the above link.    Coaches will review all requests on a case by case basis. 

Thank you for your interest in joining  the premiere soccer experience for our youth regardless of socio-economic standing, that also actively partners with our athletes’ parents to manage their academic career.


----------



## mahrez

LAFC will be fielding 3 ussda development teams U12, U13, U14 (04) for the 2017-18 season. 

If your player was born between 2004 and 2008 and is interested in a trial, please fill out the following information

http://lafc.academy/trials/


----------



## ADPSOCCER

*Join us at the LA Premier FC - Academy Informational Meetings*







We invite all interested parties to join us on Thursday 16th February to learn more about the Development Academy Program at LA Premier FC.

The meetings with be held at the Pasadena Hilton Hotel // 168 S. Robles Ave, Pasadena CA.

Schedule of Events:

6:00pm - 7:15pm -- Boys DA (2006 and 2007) and Girls Pre-Academy (2005-2008)

7:30-9:00pm -- Girls Development Academy (1999-2004)

* Please make sure to arrive 15 minutes prior to the start time so we can be efficient with your time.


_For more information please contact Barry Ritson // BRitson@lapremierfc.com
_


----------



## ADPSOCCER

LAPFC Information page: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/boysda
LAPFC Tryout Request Form: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/BoysDA


----------



## Wez

mahrez said:


> LAFC will be fielding 3 ussda development teams U12, U13, U14 (04) for the 2017-18 season.
> 
> If your player was born between 2004 and 2008 and is interested in a trial, please fill out the following information
> 
> http://lafc.academy/trials/


Where can we find updates as to today's 05 tryouts being cancelled due to rain?


----------



## xav10

mahrez said:


> LAFC will be fielding 3 ussda development teams U12, U13, U14 (04) for the 2017-18 season.
> 
> If your player was born between 2004 and 2008 and is interested in a trial, please fill out the following information
> 
> http://lafc.academy/trials/


this says '08s can fill out the application but won't next year's youngest be '06 with some '07? is there anything for '08s?


----------



## Myleftfoot

mahrez said:


> LAFC will be fielding 3 ussda development teams U12, U13, U14 (04) for the 2017-18 season.
> 
> If your player was born between 2004 and 2008 and is interested in a trial, please fill out the following information
> 
> http://lafc.academy/trials/]
> WHAT ABOUT 03'S AND 02'S?


----------



## mahrez

xav10 said:


> this says '08s can fill out the application but won't next year's youngest be '06 with some '07? is there anything for '08s?


Yes U11/U12 (07/06) is the start of the ussda academy age groups but for the exceptional 08' players they can be consided for playing up for the 17-18 season.   For the 18-19' season we anticipate u11(08) as being the starting AG so those players would give us a base to start with.


----------



## mahrez

WHAT ABOUT 03'S AND 02'S? From Myleftfoot

LAFC will be fielding 3 ussda development teams U12, U13, U14 (04) for the 2017-18 season.

Nothing for 03's and 02's at this time.  If you follow the threads in those age groups somebody posted about what clubs have ussda teams for those age groups in 17-18.


----------



## mahrez

*LAFC EXPANDS ACADEMY AND WELCOMES NEW YOUTH COACHES*
http://lafc.academy/lafc-expands-academy-and-welcomes-new-youth-coaches/

The LAFC Academy has added two new age groups, U-13 and U-14, bringing the total to three LAFC Academy teams for the 2017-18 Academy season (U-12, U-13, U-14).

LAFC has also announced its coaching staff for the club’s youth development program. The impressive six-member coaching staff represents diverse backgrounds and both national, and international experience in youth soccer development. Each staff member is committed to developing the next generation of players to the highest global standards and creating a pipeline to LAFC’s First Team.

To submit an application for LAFC’s Academy, please visit http://lafc.academy/trials/


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

mahrez said:


> *LAFC EXPANDS ACADEMY AND WELCOMES NEW YOUTH COACHES*
> http://lafc.academy/lafc-expands-academy-and-welcomes-new-youth-coaches/
> 
> The LAFC Academy has added two new age groups, U-13 and U-14, bringing the total to three LAFC Academy teams for the 2017-18 Academy season (U-12, U-13, U-14).
> 
> LAFC has also announced its coaching staff for the club’s youth development program. The impressive six-member coaching staff represents diverse backgrounds and both national, and international experience in youth soccer development. Each staff member is committed to developing the next generation of players to the highest global standards and creating a pipeline to LAFC’s First Team.
> 
> To submit an application for LAFC’s Academy, please visit http://lafc.academy/trials/


Anyone know a time frame for responses and/or tryouts.


----------



## Shottas

Typically, how long do the try outs last ? Once you are invited back.


----------



## lafalafa

LA United Football Academy (LAUFA):
Boys 2007/2006 (U11/12) USSDA 17'-18 Season

Open tryouts
Tuesdays & Thursdays 6:30pm
RFK High School
701 S Catalina St
Los Angeles, CA 90005
For more information call (818) 634-1909

Register at:
http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs


----------



## mahrez

LAFC is hosting the LAFC academy invitational Tournament (2004-2008/9) this weekend at the Bell Garden Sports Complex at the John Anson Ford Park

This is a outreach program  with about 50 teams participating for kids that are not in affiliated leagues, clubs, or the current pay to play system, play in the tourneys or have a way to get noticed.  Playoffs are later today.  All the coaches will be attending if you want to say hi

There are tentative plans to have a prep academy 08/09 team that won't be in ussda league but will prepare players for that possibility in later years.

For the 2018-19 season not this next one in 2017-18 LAFC has plans to promote to full academy status with teams in every age group for the ussda league,


----------



## younothat

LA Galaxy Academy announce tryouts for 2004-05s
http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2017/04/19/la-galaxy-academy-announce-tryouts-2004-05s

For consideration, players must fill out this form. Players will be sent email confirmation with further instructions if they are selected to participate in the tryouts.
http://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/tryouts


----------



## rocket_file

Anyone going? Anyone know anything about the Galaxy tryouts?


----------



## rocket_file

Beautiful facility. About 35 04s and 35 05s. Warm ups, passing drills, one-ones, two-twos and small sided games. They will invite some players back for next round. I assume (guessing) it will be fewer than 10 per age group and I assume (guessing) it will be to practice with existing academy kids in the two age groups.

A mix of kids. Plenty of very talented but also a handful or two of clunkers. Galaxy South Bay heavily represented which I assume (guessing) is related to their affiliation.

Son and I had interesting conversation on way home about quality of DA v. ODP. While the tryouts was not DA - just kids trying out, it got us thinking that while DA certainly attracts a high percentage of the 'best' kids, Galaxy for example is only drawing from a region within an hour drive or so from StubHub, while ODP accesses kids from south of San Diego to north of Santa Barbara to east of San Bernardino.  We came to the conclusion that it would be an interesting match up.


----------



## Wez

rocket_file said:


> A mix of kids. Plenty of very talented but also a handful or two of clunkers.


More than just a "handful" of clunkers from what I watched.  I'm curious how many slots they were looking to fill...


----------



## Fishme1

If anyone is interested. LA GalaxyB04 vs LAUFA B04 this coming Saturday at the stubhub. 

LA Galaxy lost to LAUFA a few weekends ago so I'm sure they will be ready for a game this weekend. 
It would kinda give you an Idea what the level of game your son / daughter needs to get into USSDA.


----------



## Fishme1

Wez said:


> More than just a "handful" of clunkers from what I watched.  I'm curious how many slots they were looking to fill...


No doubt about that.


----------



## Wez

Fishme1 said:


> If anyone is interested. LA GalaxyB04 vs LAUFA B04 this coming Saturday at the stubhub.
> 
> LA Galaxy lost to LAUFA a few weekends ago so I'm sure they will be ready for a game this weekend.
> It would kinda give you an Idea what the level of game your son / daughter needs to get into USSDA.


Time?


----------



## Fishme1

Wez said:


> Time?


There are 2 games. One is at 9:00 am
And the other is at 10:30 am 
Both on field 7.


----------



## Wez

Fishme1 said:


> There are 2 games. One is at 9:00 am
> And the other is at 10:30 am
> Both on field 7.


Thanks, I'll try to come out, should be a good battle.


----------



## full90

Regarding "tryouts" my understanding is many teams already have full rosters due to academy kids switching teams. Not sure how that works due to the release clause...but albion lost 7 starters to surf apparently at 03 and then albion pulled nomads kids over to fill roster. So how much of this open trainings is happening and how much is it lip service and rosters are already set for next season?


----------



## 3leches

There are more 05 spots available at LAG. Very few 04 spots, they already have a couple of selected players from LAGSB and LAFC that have been practicing with the 04 squad for some time. If you are a goalie or 05 looks like you have a better chance. 
The 04's are going to 11v11 in the Fall from what I've been hearing they are looking for some heavy hitting midfielders as the current squad is not that aggressive.

Good Luck to All !!! It's a stressful journey.


----------



## Fishme1

3leches said:


> There are more 05 spots available at LAG. Very few 04 spots, they already have a couple of selected players from LAGSB and LAFC that have been practicing with the 04 squad for some time. If you are a goalie or 05 looks like you have a better chance.
> The 04's are going to 11v11 in the Fall from what I've been hearing they are looking for some heavy hitting midfielders as the current squad is not that aggressive.
> 
> Good Luck to All !!! It's a stressful journey.


So far LAUFA has managed to stay together, as they are heavy on the mid and defensive. They have at least 5 with some talent.


----------



## Fishme1

mahrez said:


> LAFC is hosting the LAFC academy invitational Tournament (2004-2008/9) this weekend at the Bell Garden Sports Complex at the John Anson Ford Park
> 
> This is a outreach program  with about 50 teams participating for kids that are not in affiliated leagues, clubs, or the current pay to play system, play in the tourneys or have a way to get noticed.  Playoffs are later today.  All the coaches will be attending if you want to say hi
> 
> There are tentative plans to have a prep academy 08/09 team that won't be in ussda league but will prepare players for that possibility in later years.
> 
> For the 2018-19 season not this next one in 2017-18 LAFC has plans to promote to full academy status with teams in every age group for the ussda league,


Chicharito to LAFC ? Rumor has it Chivas will bid to get him and vela in their roster..


----------



## mahrez

Fishme1 said:


> Chicharito to LAFC ? Rumor has it Chivas will bid to get him and vela in their roster..


He has several clubs bidding for his services.  The proposed deal with MLS is double digit millions per year which will be the the biggest MLS contract by far to date on a per year basis.


----------



## rocket_file

3leches said:


> There are more 05 spots available at LAG. Very few 04 spots, they already have a couple of selected players from LAGSB and LAFC that have been practicing with the 04 squad for some time. If you are a goalie or 05 looks like you have a better chance.
> The 04's are going to 11v11 in the Fall from what I've been hearing they are looking for some heavy hitting midfielders as the current squad is not that aggressive.
> 
> Good Luck to All !!! It's a stressful journey.


Makes sense as the coaches were primarily watching the 05 group.


----------



## seuss

rocket_file said:


> Makes sense as the coaches were primarily watching the 05 group.


From my view, they were barely even watching the 05 group. Had me wondering what the purpose of the session was.


----------



## rocket_file

You didn't see the 3 or 4 coaches with clipboards walking from group to group of 2005s the entire 90 minutes? Not sure how you could miss it if you were watching the 05s. I have no idea what their level of focus was.


----------



## 3leches

A few kids from Mondays try out were already practicing last night with the 04's (maybe 3-4). A lot of 05's kids new and existing. If your kid is a 04, it's going to be a long ride because they are also waiting for TFA kids who have nowhere to go after season ends. I heard most of the 05's from TFA are going to LAFC.


----------



## seuss

rocket_file said:


> You didn't see the 3 or 4 coaches with clipboards walking from group to group of 2005s the entire 90 minutes? Not sure how you could miss it if you were watching the 05s. I have no idea what their level of focus was.


Yes I saw them. They were practically all I was watching. Your last sentence was key...level of focus. But hey, maybe they are so good at ID'ing that they don't need to see much.  
My overall point though is not to be discouraged by not making that particular cut.


----------



## rocket_file

seuss said:


> Yes I saw them. They were practically all I was watching. Your last sentence was key...level of focus. But hey, maybe they are so good at ID'ing that they don't need to see much.
> My overall point though is not to be discouraged by not making that particular cut.


Well we didn't make it past the Monday night round, so they must not have been focused enough


----------



## Wez

Fishme1 said:


> There are 2 games. One is at 9:00 am
> And the other is at 10:30 am
> Both on field 7.


They played Aztecs at 10am, huge team.  Galaxy boys are very good, we left at half, Galaxy up 2-0.


----------



## PinoyBoy

3leches said:


> A few kids from Mondays try out were already practicing last night with the 04's (maybe 3-4). A lot of 05's kids new and existing. If your kid is a 04, it's going to be a long ride because they are also waiting for TFA kids who have nowhere to go after season ends. I heard most of the 05's from TFA are going to LAFC.


----------



## PinoyBoy

It s an interesting situation. Those already in an academy technically can't try out somewhere else until they are released and coaches legally can't contact them until season is over. Yes, many TFA players looking for spots. Are coach's holding spots for them and just waiting until the time is right? And if so, how many spots does that actually leave?


----------



## mahrez

Still building our U-12, U-13, and U-14 fall ussda teams. 
Submit your trialist application.
http://lafc.academy/trials/


----------



## mahrez

LAFC unveiled a proposal to locate its soccer operations headquarters and training facility on the eastside of Los Angeles, at the campus of Cal State LA.  Plans for the new facilities were approved today by the California State University Board of Trustees.

“Cal State LA is the perfect home for our team, and this plan affirms our commitment to building our future with the youth of Los Angeles,” said LAFC Club President and Owner Tom Penn. “We look forward to developing world class players and talent for decades to come at Cal State LA, which has a history of elevating the communities it serves.”

The plans call for LAFC to invest $30 million to renovate Cal State LA’s stadium field and construct a state of the art training facility that will serve as home to the Club’s MLS players, staff, coaches and youth development team LAFC Academy. LAFC will also support Cal State LA students through internships and collaborations with university educational programs.

https://lafc.com/lafc-announces-plans-establish-soccer-training-facility-cal-state-la/


----------



## tylerdurden

Mahrez, will LAFC be having a 2003 team for the 2018-2019 season? Seems like I saw someone saw they would have all the age groups by 2018.


----------



## lafalafa

Nice to see LAFC investing in LA. 

LAUFA has Open tryouts for goalkeepers for our 2005 BU12 USSDA Team.  Fully Funded

For more information call (818) 634-1909

Register at:
http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs

For the other age group stay tuned for more ussda tyouts in the other existing age teams.


----------



## Wez

mahrez said:


> LAFC unveiled a proposal to locate its soccer operations headquarters and training facility on the eastside of Los Angeles, at the campus of Cal State LA.  Plans for the new facilities were approved today by the California State University Board of Trustees.
> 
> “Cal State LA is the perfect home for our team, and this plan affirms our commitment to building our future with the youth of Los Angeles,” said LAFC Club President and Owner Tom Penn. “We look forward to developing world class players and talent for decades to come at Cal State LA, which has a history of elevating the communities it serves.”
> 
> The plans call for LAFC to invest $30 million to renovate Cal State LA’s stadium field and construct a state of the art training facility that will serve as home to the Club’s MLS players, staff, coaches and youth development team LAFC Academy. LAFC will also support Cal State LA students through internships and collaborations with university educational programs.
> 
> https://lafc.com/lafc-announces-plans-establish-soccer-training-facility-cal-state-la/


Looks awesome!

$30M is a big investment.  Does LAFC have that sitting in the bank or will that money be raised?


----------



## JJP

Wow, way for LAFC to step up.  Question, is LAFC going to set up a school for their academy players similar to Galaxy?


----------



## boomer

Feedback on LAFC tryouts that started yesterday?


----------



## PinoyBoy

About 50 players for 2004 broken into four groups.


----------



## Fishme1

Last night only 3 of the 4 groups showed up at the LAFC session.


----------



## Fishme1

Does anyone know what happens next? Do players just show up on Saturday? 

Also, will LAFC have a reserve team ?


----------



## xav10

Fishme1 said:


> Last night only 3 of the 4 groups showed up at the LAFC session.


what 4 groups are there? i thought it was 04, 05 and 06 only?


----------



## Fishme1

xav10 said:


> what 4 groups are there? i thought it was 04, 05 and 06 only?


I meant. On Monday they had 4 groups of 04's during the session. Last night there was only 3 groups of 04's.Wasn't sure if a group got cut.


----------



## xav10

I'm guessing several didn't get invited back for last night.


----------



## Lambchop

younothat said:


> LA Galaxy Academy announce tryouts for 2004-05s
> http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2017/04/19/la-galaxy-academy-announce-tryouts-2004-05s
> 
> For consideration, players must fill out this form. Players will be sent email confirmation with further instructions if they are selected to participate in the tryouts.
> http://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/tryouts


Just make sure they all have valid birth certificates for all the age groups.


----------



## Fishme1

Lambchop said:


> Just make sure they all have valid birth certificates for all the age groups.


Is it true that if you make the USSDA team, you will be obligated to go to their high school?


----------



## lafalafa

LAUFA has Open tryouts for our 2007,6 BU11/12 USSDA, 2005 BU13, 2004 BU14 USSDA, 2003 BU15 Teams.  These are Fully Funded & open tryouts are on July 8th at Rio De LA St. Park

For more information call (818) 634-1909

Register at:
http://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com/try-outs

2pm B2007,6
3pm B2005
4pm B2004
5pm B2003


----------



## younothat

Fishme1 said:


> Is it true that if you make the USSDA team, you will be obligated to go to their high school?


Optional for (02, & 03's) Freshman and Sophomores.  Separate morning and evening practices for those groups and you can attend either.   This may change in the future, the older groups have a bit more "encouragement" to attend the Galaxy HS.


----------



## mahrez

tylerdurden said:


> Mahrez, will LAFC be having a 2003 team for the 2018-2019 season? Seems like I saw someone saw they would have all the age groups by 2018.


Yes LAFC plans to have academy teams in all the ussda age groups for the 18-19 season.

LAFC is a partner with CAL State LA and will be collaborating on educational programs for our student player's.  Will be different vs the HS correspondence program that Galaxy is running and not meant to replace regular core HS programs.

Starting in July some more trial opportunities, apps at: http://lafc.academy


----------



## xav10

mahrez said:


> Yes LAFC plans to have academy teams in all the ussda age groups for the 18-19 season.
> 
> LAFC is a partner with CAL State LA and will be collaborating on educational programs for our student player's.  Will be different vs the HS correspondence program that Galaxy is running and not meant to replace regular core HS programs.
> 
> Starting in July some more trial opportunities, apps at: http://lafc.academy


'04, '05, or both?


----------



## lafalafa

LAUFA tryouts this Saturday July 8th at Rio De los Angeles St park.

Open tryouts for our 2007,6 BU11/12 USSDA, 2005 BU13, 2004 BU14 USSDA, 2003 BU15 Teams. These are Fully Funded teams.

As a special bonus Danny Trejo Hollywood's favorite tough guy will be there with his taco truck.


----------



## tylerdurden

lafalafa said:


> LAUFA tryouts this Saturday July 8th at Rio De los Angeles St park.
> 
> Open tryouts for our 2007,6 BU11/12 USSDA, 2005 BU13, 2004 BU14 USSDA, 2003 BU15 Teams. These are Fully Funded teams.
> 
> As a special bonus Danny Trejo Hollywood's favorite tough guy will be there with his taco truck.


Timing of this sucks, wish it would have been a week sooner. First week of CRL is this coming weekend in Temecula.


----------



## lafalafa

tylerdurden said:


> Timing of this sucks, wish it would have been a week sooner. First week of CRL is this coming weekend in Temecula.


No problem if your player wants to tryout please message me and I can help arrange alternative date(s) but will likely be during the week at a training session. 

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## mahrez

xav10 said:


> '04, '05, or both?


For player born between 2004 and 2009 and is interested in being considered for a trial,  http://lafc.academy/trials/


----------

